# No limit hooker deep sea roundup report



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

It turnrd out to be probly the most dissapointing trip I've taken. I was all excited and prepared for this trip for weeks. It started off great with some rain falling. about 30 miles out it was coming down so hard we decided to just troll around awhile till it let up. Well we trolled for a couple hours and then I started to have issues with my throttle. I couldnt figure out why I couldnt throttle up. We trolled about 7 knots till I lost all power. I also had quite a bit of water in the bilge due to the rain. I thought i had some sort of short. I learned that my alternater had gone out and both batteries were dead. No big deal, Larry was out as my buddy boat and I figured we would just idle over to a rig at 30 out and fish till Larry came back around. My 25 kicker didnt want to go over an idle and could not figure out what was going on with it. Well thats when the lessons were already setting in. i normally bring a jumper pack on overnight trips but not day trips. Ist lesson learned. One thing I was happy about was the hand pump that pumped out the bilge rather quickly. 2nd lesson learned. Have a hand held vhf radio at all times. Just because you have 2 radios doesnt mean you wont need it to talk to tow boat us or cg or another boat. I for some unkown reason have never put one in my ditch bag. I had cell phone service so the cg knew what my situation was. They dropped by and gave me a vhf and I also had a contender stop by named blu duck from waco. They let me yell at Larry on their radio and he said he would stop by on his way in. He stopped by and gave me a battery and I was off in a couple minutes. I feel bad for my crew that had to go through this with me. Just goes to show that as prepared as you think you are YOU AREN"T. I tell ya'll tis so if you are a small single engine boat, you can use this to better prepare yourself. Everyone be safe out there and remember you can't be to over prepared for trouble. It was one of those days where if anything could go wrong it did. We did anchor 2 miles from double yellow and fished as much as we could. No bites. We did feed the porpoises for an hour or so. Had 1 massive shark come to the boat but didnt stick around. Sorry about clogging thr radio up with my traffic. We did go back out the next day and fished 30 out again with little luck on a big king or ling. Snapper and triggers and strawberry grouper. beautiful day though Saturday. found a few nice patches 11 miles out and trolled it real quick cause we saw a few dorado up to 15 lbs. Just pulled this little guy out though. I will be out again next weekend to try to salvage my pride. Again I tell ya'll this so you can learn the hard lesson as I did. I was never worried or in distress but still did not make for a fun day. 
Pic is of the cg dropping a radio. Thanks guys.

Tim


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Tim I am sorry to hear about your bad luck. Hey thanks for taking those baits down to wahoo Man ,I owe you one. I will be back in my boat at port a on the 29th of july and the 5th of august look me up.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Aww man, that stinks, but good advice. For some reason though, that is still a 'beautiful' report.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh my, it's amy again. i never get tired of looking at her fish.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

nice informative report. I go out on single engine boats a lot and we are pretty much rookies, so this is sobering report.

Nice pic as always.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

You know, if Tim walked up to me right now, I wouldn't know who he was (hardly ever any pics of Tim), and I am *TOTALLY* o.k. with that!!

Sorry Tim!


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Tim, if you spend enough time on blue water, you will have some days like that. Experience only comes with lessons learned. Nice report.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the problems but I am glad you got them sorted out and everyone got back in okay.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Glad you made it safe. Good lesson here: always bring extra batteries, fuel filters and a handheld VHF. A pretty first mate doesn't hurt, either!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Tim, Glad everything worked out! Some days are chickens and some are feathers.. It was good seeing you guys and meeting some of the others that I havent met.. I am sure that you will get your redemption next weekend.. Great info and advice on your report.. I am sure others will learn from it.. Go get em next weekend..


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

thanks for the report.your little misfortunes will go along way for us newbies.thanks for sharing your advice.NO LIMIT HOOKER has no limits for finding fish,you'll get them next tournament.take care.FISH ON!!!!!!!


----------



## tzer (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey man, it can be worse. About 5 yrs ago we had a through hull that was installed improperly fail. My uncle was fighting a huge blue and every body else was up on the bridge (except for angler and one other). My dad (the captain) heard some strange noises coming from the cabin so I went down to check it out. I opened the cabin door and nearly crapped myself as all I could see were floating pillows in the v-berth. We were going down. We were out past matagorda (wierd place to hook a blue, but we did) and no boats in site. 

We quickly called our coords to the CG and a boat that was about 8 miles off came to "rescue" us (well not really, they came to salvage us, which means they were looking for $$$). While my uncle continued to hold the rod, we inflated the life raft and stuck the rod in the holder (to be quickly spooled) while we tried to hand pump the water not knowing where the leak was. We had wooden plugs and everything but it was too full to see the source of the leak. Had contact with CG the whole time and we saw the chopper on the way as the "rescue" vessel arrived to "help" us. The CG came and dropped us a gasoline powered pump, which the "rescue" vessel crew immediately took control over and we were able to right the vessel and plug the missing thru hull.

We saved the boat, while our "rescue" buddies later submitted a salvage claim for the vessel. Our insurance co. settled with them for something (not sure how much , probably $6 - 8K), however the whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth about mariners helping each other out. These guys were probably fishing again in an hour or so after they left their spot 8 miles from us.....

The CG rocks though. They were great and very professional. I won't name names on the boat yard or the other boat, but many folks would know both of them well....


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

yup evryone came back in ok and the boat still floats so in my opinion it was still a succesfull trip. I had one of my buddies from the fire dept there with his father in law. I was really wanting to show him a good trip. I told him he was bad luck. It's just hard to tell someone who doesnt know that this is just as much a part of offshore fishing as anything else. I wish he would have had a good experience so he would want to come back. Kyle thanks for putting up with the problems. Jason you too. Thanks to both of you. I owe ya'll a good trip. I'll be at Bakers again this weekend trolling the rocks all day so hopefully I can shake this bad luck I've been having. Oh yea heres a pic in response to too many pics of Amy and not me. Here ya go you wanted it.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

keep posting amys pic and the fishes.we'll let the guys at the station see you in your speedos.JK!!see you later.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Now we know why you put so many pics of Amy up. Stay behind the camera, dude. Glad everything worked out for y'all.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Tim,

I met you this weekend at the docks. I was going to try to get by at the dinner to BS a while, but showed up a little late.

You gonna fish the Outboard this weekend?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

dont have enogh money to enter. I need 2 more though for next weekend. If someone wanted to put up the entry fee and still split costs i'd go in. Anyone know the cost to enter.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Tim, good meeting you this weekend. Great informative post and glad you got some fishing in.

Hey, my Port A weekend was pretty interesting too. Within 24 hours, I had met the port A police, coast guard, and tow boat operater. Someone hit and ran my Jeep at the registration dinner Thursday and then I was on Larry's boat over the weekend. Anyone see a red vehicle hit a white Jeep on Thursday night?


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

It's $65 per person and that includes shrimp, chips and dip on friday and buffets saturday and sunday. You should try to fish it, it's pretty fun.

I think we may finally fish our boat in it, so if you see a 26' Grady-White Fly Bridge, stop and say hi. Don't know whether the graphics will be on it by then, but hopefully.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

I believe the cost is 65.00 per person.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Bummer sorry to hear that dude..


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*No Amy Friday!!!*

When we could not contact you on the radio we were a bit concerned, so I asked my crew if they wanted to go looking for you guys. They said since Amy was not aboard (Friday) there was no real reason to search for you guys!!!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

....


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Where'd you get that shirt???!!! Are they in production now???? I want 3 or 4!!!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Awesome pic Kyle.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Tim,
Sorry about your bad luck.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

tpool said:


> Where'd you get that shirt???!!! Are they in production now???? I want 3 or 4!!!


I must have missed the memo...


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about the "bad luck" but that is what makes us all appreciate the good times even more. Just too bad it had to happen during a tournament. Good luck on your next trip. Oh yea, like JH and sniplizard say, make sure you stay on the other side of the camera and keep Amy on the right side. I guess from reading the report that Amy wasn't with you on Friday when you had the problems. I'll bet if she was the CG may have volunteered to send a boat out to tow ya'll back in and that helicopter would have waited/hovered to make sure you made it all they way back rather than just dropping a VHF to ya. J/K!! She is your best insurance!! 


Make up next weekend for the lack of fish this weekend.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup we probly would have had every boat in the gulf willing to help us out if she was there. She missed friday and fished saturday. I need to get with Kyle and pay for some shirts and get the Help TIm's habit fund going. the shirts came out awesome. I was proud to be wearing them. Just wish everything else had worked out a bit smoother for us so we could enjoy them more. Thanks again Kyle


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

You had a Buddy Boat
You had a hand pump
You analyzed the problem - and overcame it.

Looks like very good prep and plan to me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the luck, just glad ya'll made it back safe.

BTW, that shirt rocks..LOL


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> BTW, that shirt rocks..LOL


Yeah, those shirts did turn out great. I was amazed that they had them ready in time for the roundup..


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

just talked to Kyle and he's gonna put in another order and we'll start selling them to help support the habit.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the problems Tim but you kept everyone safe so it worked out. 

I finally got my bass boat going and now I have an excuse to go by a handheld for it. Its further than I want to go to fish freshwater very often so we're going to use it for in-shore. Now I need a handheld in case the thing quits on me. 

Send me a PM when you're ready to sell the shirts. I want one for my wife and I.

Gary


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

will do


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Tim
good report, looks like your crew was in alot better shape than ours was.you should have won a prize


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

i'm in for some t-shirts down here in the south!keep me posted when order comes in .they should look good on the sniping lizard!!just helping out the tims fund.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I would like a couple t-shirts as well. I can pick them up. XL


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

From one pirate to another...

It's the shirts mate! Did you have a shirt tearing ceremony BEFORE heading out??? Never introduce something new to your girl...she will question it...and wonder what she did to make you bring something new on her. (another words...it leads to problems).

Sleeves need to come off...necklines opened up...cut off. Make them look old, torn & weathered. When you and that first mate of your's are going out next, make sure the shirts are "weathered" before boarding. 

Let the tourists wear the nice clean ones...Aarrggghh.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

sea craft, So that was the problem. Well they got wore in pretty good that Friday.


----------



## BLPARDUE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Blue Duck*

Glad to hear yall got to fish next day...I have some good photos of coast guard radio drop and will be happy to forward..Blue Duck is out of Fort Worth although Waco would be a little closer drive..Keep in touch [email protected]

Brett

PS went to the rig you pointed out and cought Wahoo on first pass..Thanks


----------



## BLPARDUE (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad to hear yall got to fish next day...I have some good photos of coast guard radio drop and will be happy to forward..Blue Duck is out of Fort Worth although Waco would be a little closer drive..Keep in touch [email protected]

Brett

PS went to the rig you pointed out and caught Wahoo on first pass..Thanks


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks again


----------



## DeepSeaBudaTexas (Jun 28, 2006)

hey tim. we probably could have come faster but you know how slow larry drives! atleat we got all the free beer we could drink. let me know next time you go out and need a crew, im down for going. maybe hit up sharkys sometime also.
-dustin


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

yea dustin anytime brother we do need to plan a sharkys trip. what are you doin this weekend?


----------



## DeepSeaBudaTexas (Jun 28, 2006)

I will be down there again friday/saturday. going to ranzell rock saturday with larry on a charter. call larry or me if your around. im bringing plenty of beer!
512-554-8161
-dustin


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

More Pics
Many thanks To "Blue Duck" for the help.....


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Something else that had happened that day. When the weather had just cleared we had seen a commercial snapper boat fishing a rig. We hadn't seen any other boats and still had no power/radio communication/etc.
After he left the rig he came within 100yards of us and I know that we got his attention, and that he was well aware that we were in distress..........that S.O.B. just kept on truckin'. Another reason to dislike them, and evidently the feeling is mutual....


----------

